# refinishing



## clic2323 (Nov 26, 2006)

i want to have my 1911 refinished does any know of a good place.
or is doing it myself worth it i want to go with a desert tan.:smt068


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, to do that color, I think U are stuck with Duracoat, basically.

Everyone on the SIg Forum raves about CCR. Go there and do a search for previous messages about it...

http://sigforum.com/eve

And here is their site:

http://www.ccr-refinishing.com/


----------

